# KCubing Fall 2017 (and shirts!)



## biscuit (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm very happy to announce KCubing Fall 2017! 

This competition will be held at Connection Point church. Despite the name change, this is the same location as the past KCubings.

*Events*
2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
Skewb - 2 rounds
OH - 2 rounds
Mega
3bld
Sq-1

Schedule and cutoffs

*Comp site/registration*
KCubing Fall 2017

*NOTE:* Registration cost goes up on October 22nd, to $15 base (includes 3x3) and $4 for each additional event

*T-shirts and logos
*
We will have KCubing T-shirts designed by @Sarah86 for sale at this competition, as well as her own designs. There will also be cube logos available for 50 cents a piece.

If ordered and paid for by October 1st, they'll be $20 a piece. A limited amount of Larges and Mediums will be available for sale for $25 a piece at the competition. See the T-shirts page for more information.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 11, 2017)

Cool, I might be going


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 11, 2017)

To go or not to go...


----------



## biscuit (Aug 11, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> To go or not to go...



THAT!... Is not the question.

Because of course you should.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 11, 2017)

biscuit said:


> THAT!... Is not the question.
> 
> Because of course you should.


Depends on the events of a different competition tbh...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 11, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Depends on the events of a different competition tbh...


ftr if I go I'll be judging so be careful


----------



## Edmund (Aug 11, 2017)

This is perfect! I just moved to KC and was hoping to come out of retirement.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow. I'm going just for the shirts. Those look awesome


----------



## biscuit (Aug 11, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Wow. I'm going just for the shirts. Those look awesome


Yeah, seriously. Sarah did such a good job on them.


----------



## Awesomecuber1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hope I I can go!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 11, 2017)

General goal if I go: do every solve possible


----------



## Draranor (Aug 11, 2017)

I'll definitely be there. Already signed up, and just payed for registration!


----------



## biscuit (Aug 11, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> General goal if I go: do every solve possible



Same... But megaminx...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 13, 2017)

17 people registered and I *am* (not actually registered yet) #1 on the psych sheet? New PB!

(Actually though @Rubiks560 will probably go and beat everyone else by 2 seconds like normal)


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 14, 2017)

I might go to my first comp! The question is do I want to wake up before the sun to make it there on time, why do comps start so early in the morning?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 14, 2017)

kprox1994 said:


> I might go to my first comp! The question is do I want to wake up before the sun to make it there on time,


A lot of people get a hotel room for the night before the competition but of course that isn't feasible for everyone


kprox1994 said:


> why do comps start so early in the morning?


If it started 2 hours later it would have to end 2 hours later to get the same events in, and then you wouldn't get home until potentially past midnight, and also a lot of venues want to kick you out after a certain time.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm going to register even though I might not be able to go. Just take my money.


----------



## Draranor (Oct 30, 2017)

Somehow didn't realize this comp doesn't have any big cube events until today, even though I registered on like, the first day. Oh well, it's still got some good events 

*Edit: I'm very forgetful a lot*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 3, 2017)

Goals:
3x3x3 - sub 10 every round, sub 9.3 avg, sub 8 single, podium
2x2x2 - sub 3 both rounds, state record, podium
Everything else: don't care (not a statement, a goal)


----------



## Draranor (Nov 3, 2017)

Goals:
3x3: show off my mad skillz. Also make finals
2x2: sub-4 average would be cool
Skewb: comp PB
Blind: accept my inevitable failure


----------



## Trovaa (Nov 6, 2017)

super happy KCubing is a thing. it's literally the only one i can find in kansas where i can meet other cubers.


----------



## aybuck37 (Nov 6, 2017)

Trovaa said:


> super happy KCubing is a thing. it's literally the only one i can find in kansas where i can meet other cubers.


Haha yea! Did you get any pb’s on sat?


----------



## Trovaa (Nov 7, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Haha yea! Did you get any pb’s on sat?


nah i didn't compete or solve much. bought a few puzzles though.


----------

